# Reapplication to USC Film Production for Spring 2012



## denverfilm (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey all,

Wanted to see who got the email about reapplication to USC for the Spring Semester.  Is it a popular option for people who weren't accepted??  Is it just as hard as the fall class?


----------



## Dimos (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got the email and was about to post almost the same thread, so glad someone else is on it too.

I'm wondering the same questions myself. My assumption would be that there are less applicants for the spring classes in general, therefore increasing your odds. But at the same time I was considering writing a new application, because if it didn't work last time than why not write something better right?

If anyone knows more let us know, thanks


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 7, 2011)

I got this as well.

What about the people who were "waitlisted Fall 2011/Accepted Spring 2012"? That was a significant number I thought.

But I suppose there are still spots to fill. The question of course being "how many"? And if you weren't waitlisted before - do you stand any better chance now? Did all of those who got rejected get this email or only stronger candidates? - That's a key question.

It's nice that you can basically just "resubmit," but do you have another application fee? How much do you have to re-do?


----------



## phantomg6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I received this today as well, and had all the same questions.  I wasn't previously notified about a wait list, so I'm wondering if the invitation to reapply was sent to a more broad audience than I initially suspected.

The invitation, to answer your question Masked Man, indicated there is no new application fee, nor do you have to (or, for that matter, have the option to) edit, revise, or strengthen your application in any way.  What I gathered is, they just take another look at it.  The key question, as you pointed out, is how many people are they considering, and for how many positions.  I wasn't privy to this part of the application process...


----------



## saintman (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, 

If it's comforting to any of you, I had applied to USC Film/TV & got rejected, but didn't receive any such letter for re-application!! BTW did you get a snail or e-mail?

Congrats


----------



## Dimos (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear you didn't get the same message. I got it through email so check your spam or other inboxes to make sure.

But if you're right and they did only send this offer to some of applicants than this is somewhat good news for reapplying. I'm still not sure if I should resubmit or submit a new application... Hmmmm...


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, if it's free and takes 2 minutes to click "reapply," what is there to lose?


----------



## mongoose (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, all.

I, too, received the reapplication email. It's strange that the email says we need to send a new application in by August 1. On the SCA website, it says that spring admission apps are due Sept. 1. Anyone have any insight on the discrepancy in dates?

Also, I've done some digging in old threads. Here are some things to consider:

From @jamesc in this years USC production thread: 



> For everyone applying for the first time, if you unfortunately don't make it into USC this round, USC will automatically want you to re-apply for the next semester (Spring '12) and will waive you application fee. You'll probably be getting an email about this 1-2 months before the Spring '12 deadline. You will be given a choice of either re-submitting the same materials or requesting to add new materials to re-submit.
> 
> Something else to think about for Spring: the numbers are all over the map, but traditionally there are 600-900 applicants for Fall and only 200-300 applicants for Spring, but 60 slots for both. I'd wager that about 15 of those Spring slots are taken by Fall waitlisters (as happened in the year I waitlisted for Spring), meaning 45 open spots for Spring. So chances of Fall acceptance: 8-12%. Chances of Spring acceptance: 15-22%.



Unfortunately, it doesn't really clarify whether or not you have to pay a new application fee if you opt to send new materials.

Furthermore, you may want to read the "Reject cafe" topic: 
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...=675103455#675103455


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2011)

Spring admission is the same as Fall admission.  You take the same exact classes.  Your degree will not say Spring Admit.  There are no bullies waiting around to tease you for not starting in August, and it's not like people prejudge you based on your start semester.  It's all the same, and after your second or third semester, your incoming semester isn't relevant...You're just taking classes and making films in whatever capacity you prefer.  

My 532 directing class had people in anywhere from their third to seventh semester, and I was a fourth semester writing student.

 So it is all the frickin' same program.

So look at this big picture, using simple numbers because I don't know the actual stats.

USC admits 50 students in Fall, out of 800 applicants, and 50 in Spring, out of an additional 200 applicants.  

So USC admits 100 students out of 1000.  10%

If you apply for fall and are offered spring, you're still admitted.  It might not feel that way, but get excited...you just got into USC.  You can go to USC, and you can graduate from USC.  Period.  You are in, but you can't start yet.  Think of it as a queue.

Waitlists are college purgatory...you're not in, but you're not out.  If there's room, they might let you in, but they aren't letting you get in line until somebody else leaves.

USC Production doesn't have a waitlist, but the re-apply email sounds about as close as it gets.  They already know they like you, and they're pretty sure they love you, but they need to know you're interested.

There are some benefits to Spring admission:  you can apply for scholarships after a semester, not an entire year, and you have the whole summer to plan your 508.

If it were me, I'd make something awesome this summer, and then I'd reapply.  I'd also re-work each piece that kept me up at night from the day I sent my application until the day I received my decisions, but not touch the stuff you feel really good about.  Resubmit...they still have your old stuff and the feedback...you made an impression, and they will remember you.

You literally have nothing to lose.


----------



## Jing (Apr 11, 2011)

hey Jayimess
Thanks for the insights, does it mean if I simply resubmit with what I had for fall semester (and got rejected) rather than re-apply for spring semester (new materials, new application fee), I will put myself in a disadvantageous place cos their feedback may stay the same?


----------



## Dimos (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Jayimess,

I'm a bit confused by what you mean. Are you saying that we have nothing to lose to submit a new application? or nothing to lose to resubmit the same one??

I really want to re-apply for the spring 2012 class (because I want to start sooner than later, and as you pointed out the odds are better), but I'm debating if I should submit a new application or re-submit the same one. It sounds like, if this is only offered to some applicants, that it is a quasi-waiting list type of thing, and therefore I would re-submit because it seems like my application could make it in. If its just offered to everyone is not a quasi-wait list I would rather submit a new application to improve... 

I'm going to re-apply either way, just whether I resubmit or make a new one is the question.


----------



## jamesc (Apr 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, you do not have to pay a new application fee if you submit new materials.  The application fee is waived regardless.  That being said, it is generally recommended to submit new materials, or at least to make some tweaks to your personal statement.


----------



## Dimos (Apr 11, 2011)

Its recommended to submit new stuff, but doing so you're not participating in this "reapplication" offer they give out. Which we're not sure if theres a difference or it really matters in the end...


----------



## saintman (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been told application fee would have to be paid if new materials are to be submiited; however to re-submit the old stuff we need not pay anything!


----------



## phantomg6 (Apr 11, 2011)

Saintman--you had previously mentioned that you didn't receive this letter; should I take your question to mean that you did in fact get the letter for reapplication?

Can anyone confirm whether they *did not* get the email for reapplication?  It's starting to sound like it went out to everyone...


----------



## saintman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi phantomg6,

 I guess I'm with you! No, I didn't receive it but when I contacted them I've been told that I should've received a form (!)/for the record  I haven't, but anyway I would be able to re-apply this Spring 2012 at no cost; if I don't change my materials!!


----------



## mtr731 (Apr 12, 2011)

did everybody receive the reapplication form or is it just selected students?


----------



## mongoose (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe everyone received it. I'm planning on resubmitting new materials, so I'm not going to take the offer.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2011)

To clarify, if it were me, and it's not, I would work on every aspect of my application that I didn't feel confident about...for instance, on my app to USC writing, which I was admitted to from waitlist, I'm almost certain that one of my prompted scenes, the cohabitation exercise, is what kept me from a straight acceptance, and that the other, the elevator exercise, is what saved me from straight rejection.  

In such a similar situation, I would leave the elevator scene as is, and rewrite the cohabitation scene.  That's what I meant...


----------



## Lvn (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice to see you back Jayimess  

People listen to her, she single-handedly got a lot of us into USC.

On the topic: I was wait-listed for Spring, but got admitted in the Fall. I second J's advice: Re-do your application. 

What I changed was my personal statement which went from common-denominator-pleasing to " Really, this is me, with all my quirks and faults. " The second one got me in. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 25, 2011)

There's no spring acceptance for screenwriting though, right?


----------



## Lvn (Apr 26, 2011)

No, it's only for Production.


----------



## saintman (Apr 27, 2011)

If I decide to re-submit my application, i.e., submit new materials then I believe I would have to pay the requisite admission fee. However, can I reuse the already submitted (from Spring) recommendations or I have to ask the recommenders to do that again?


----------



## nuNRG (Aug 27, 2011)

Fall 2011 reject / Spring 2012 hopeful here, figured we should get the ball rolling on this excruciating wait. I read somewhere on this site that we'll find out around November. Well November can't come soon enough!


----------



## Aglick (Aug 28, 2011)

@nunrg
I talked with admissions a while back and they said we'd be notified by Nov. 1st at the latest.  Hopefully it'll get done earlier though like what happened for fall admissions.  My app status has already changed from "first stage" which took forever for it to do the last round, so hopefully they're making good time. I agree though, about the wait.  I've been checking my status and this forum constantly.


----------



## akayla garcia (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey I also applied for USC Film/TV but got rejected.Now received an email about  reapplication to USC for the Spring Semester.But it's too long to wait till November.


----------



## nuNRG (Sep 6, 2011)

Good to hear we find out sooner than I thought. My application is still stuck on Submitted.


----------



## creativetype (Sep 15, 2011)

Nothing really to report but thought I would touch base with all of you reapplying.


----------



## RainDanceCanada (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know when we're supposed to hear about admission for spring?


----------



## Dimos (Sep 29, 2011)

I just phoned today and they said we would get results in November... Its disappointing cause when I phoned in August and early Septemebr they kept saying 2-2.5 month turn around/October.. Want to find out already!


----------



## nuNRG (Sep 29, 2011)

Ahh what a surprise, more waiting hah.


----------



## nuNRG (Oct 4, 2011)

Just curious, does anyone's status say anything other than Submitted?


----------



## Aglick (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone hear anything? Calls for interviews? Status changes? The ability to log into camel? Anything...?


----------



## TDub (Oct 13, 2011)

I called admissions last week and was told that interviews will not be held and notifications will take place in November.


----------



## Aglick (Oct 20, 2011)

Called today... November 17th is the new release date.  Changed a lot from Nov 1st.  Kinda sucks.


----------



## nuNRG (Oct 21, 2011)

Yesterday I got an acceptance email from USC followed by a big packet in the mail. My application status is still Submitted and I can log into Camel. So decisions are definitely floating around despite what they say. I'm sure it varies depending on the person reviewing your app. 

Good luck everybody, though I don't think you'll need any luck.


----------



## Dimos (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got rejection letter via email... I'm an international student (Canada) so not sure if thats why I got it early or via email.  

This is 3rd rejection from USC unfortunately... I think its time to throw in the towel for the top tier schools. Thinking of settling for NYFA or VFS.. Or try to intern/PA out there.

Congratulations for those who got in!


----------



## saintman (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got my rejection letter. With the letter they have enclosed a document which states that I can re-apply for the next term without submitting any new documents. Can anyone confirm this procedure, does everybody who applies get a similar letter.

 Congratulations to those who have got through!

thanks


----------



## Dimos (Oct 22, 2011)

I also got the same re-application letter. It said on Oct 28th we'll be emailed with instructions... Not sure if there's a point. There's a lot more submissions for the fall term, and if it didn't work last time probably best to submit a new application


----------



## Aglick (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats nuNRG! That's awesome.  Was this your 2nd time applying? I'm hoping they get back to more than three applicants quickly.  Just knowing that the decisions are going out is giving me ulcers.  Anyone else hear anything yet?


----------



## nuNRG (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Aglick! Yup second time applying, I got rejected for the fall. Hope you find out soon!


----------



## Adam Shadowchild (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been waitlisted for the spring semester. 

Does anybody know the odds of getting accepted off the waitlist?? I'm guessing it's pretty slim for the spring semester as most schools only have fall entrance so nobody will be turning USC down for other schools... 

oh well, guess I'll start working on my essays again...


----------



## TDub (Oct 24, 2011)

Waitlisted here as well. I have never really heard of a waitlist for USC spring. Pretty interesting... I agree with you Mr. Shadowchild. I have always been an optimist, but I am still going to start my Fall apps.


----------



## Aglick (Oct 25, 2011)

@TDub and Shadowchild:
Congrats on the waitlist.  It means there's still hope and someone out there thinks your good enough to get in! I'm guessing from your posts that its not like the fall waitlist (automatic acceptance to the next semester)?  Also, how and when did you find out email or regular mail?


----------



## TDub (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Aglick! I found out via email Thursday first, then snail mail came in yesterday.


----------



## TDub (Oct 25, 2011)

And no, this waitlist did not have an offer for Fall admission attached.


----------



## aspectralfire (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just got a rejection letter myself. It's definitely a bummer. nuNRG, did you just resubmit your old materials for the spring, or did you change things around? I'm also trying to decide if it's worth resubmitting the same material.


----------



## nuNRG (Oct 27, 2011)

I revised my essays a little bit to make them read better, but mainly I shot and submitted a new video.


----------



## Aglick (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey nuNRG, would you mind sharing the link to your new video with us?


----------



## nuNRG (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a little private about sharing my application materials, hope you understand.


----------



## emmalinn (Oct 27, 2011)

The one thing I've heard continuously, is that USC is the school for connections. In the industry, they call it the USC mafia. The industry is mainly about who you know, so knowing a lot people at USC can help your get you foot in the door. That said, you don't necesarily need to go to USC undergrad to get into the M.F.A. program at USC.

And take this all with a grain of salt, since most of the people I know have only heard about USC mafia experiences from some of their gay mafia friends.


----------



## Aglick (Oct 28, 2011)

Waitlisted...


----------



## creativetype (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone actually get admitted off the wait list for the spring session?

and

Does being wait listed for spring session give you any kind of advantage for fall reapplication?


----------



## Aglick (Oct 30, 2011)

@creativetype

I'm guessing this means you've been waitlisted as well? As far as being admitted off the waitlist, my thoughts are a little pessimistic.  I figure that USC is the only big school that does spring admissions so anyone that gets in will probably accept... but then again, who knows. As far as the fall session goes, I haven't heard anything about an advantage.  

If any of you other waitlistees find out anything about the process that wasn't in the letter (how many are waitlisted, how many usually get in off of it, fall advantage, etc...) please post!


----------



## TDub (Oct 31, 2011)

@creativetype

Like I have said before, I am an optimist. So, please take this for what it is: my speculation. During the fall admissions process last year, Waitlisters were clearly offered admission to spring of 2012. As soon as they were offered a position on the waitlist, I am sure most accepted. If I were offered admission to another school simultaneously , and occupied a position on the USC spring waitlist, I would probably keep my name on that list JIC (I am always one to keep my options open). In that scenario, when spring rolls around and USC requires a financial commitment from me, a spot would open up for a spring waitlister. All of that, of course, is contingent upon, whether USC requires a financial commitment from Fall waitlisters immediately for the spring semester. That would require the admissions dept. to "store" a larger than normal number on the spring waitlist in order to guarantee a full student body for the spring semester. 

Again, these are just my thoughts.


----------



## creativetype (Oct 31, 2011)

@TDub and @Aglick,

Thanks for your comments. Yes, I was wait listed and honestly, I am thrilled because it sure feels better than outright reject.

I wish had a sense of how many of us are on the list and how many accepted applicants turn down their spots. I called the school today and they said they can't tell me anything. 

I couldn't find much on the forum about previous wait listers experiences. 

There seems to be 4 of us WLers for USC in this forum topic.


----------



## Aglick (Nov 1, 2011)

Is nuNRG the only one on this forum who got in?  nuNRG, are you accepting your spot?  All of us on the waitlist are really hoping you found something better to do with your life lol!


----------



## nuNRG (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha, sorry to say but I accepted their offer the second I got in. However I'm definitely rooting for you all to get in so we can make amazing movies together!


----------



## yonkondy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm a 3rd Semester SC Production MFA guy and I stumbled on here for the first time in a good long while.

I can't say that I envy you guys. What a brutal process this was. And your entire first year for that matter.

First off, I am very happy with my decision to come here. Secondly, USC makes you the 'complete filmmaker', and I've heard that an SC grad is in every writing room and on the set of every show on TV, and so on and so forth.

Secondly, USC is all about connections, networking -- just like the real world but they condense it for you to just who you need to know. Supposedly, anyway.

My major beef with USC right now is the loose focus of the curriculum. Their main goal is to provide the man power for the industry for the foreseeable future -- which is great.

In my first semester producing class, my instructor told our class of 24 or so that "You'll be lucky if one or two of you ever directs a feature film."

Just keep this in mind. It is a wonderful school -- I mean people actually come and take pictures of the buildings you go to school in everyday. But after a while, you realize that it's partly a business too.

Looking back, I wonder if Columbia or NYU, where you can actually concentrate on directing, would have been a better choice. USC is very scatterbrained and makes you feel guilty about saying that you're a director.

You have to earn it. And this often involves a lot of politics, as you will see starting your 3rd Semester when the faculty picks the 546 writers/directors/producers. I think over 60 directors submitted reels for 3 spots.

Good luck!


----------



## denverfilm (Nov 4, 2011)

I got waitlisted as well, but right now I am working in the industry anyways, so not sure grad school would even be for me.  Good luck to those that are wait listed as well and Congrats to those accepted!  I work with USC alumni and they all can't say enough good things about it.  The above post is correct, there are few spots for the people who direct films, but its better you learn that concept now than out of school.  In the real world, barely ANYONE gets to direct a feature, so I think its great USC makes it the same way in school.


----------



## Aglick (Nov 14, 2011)

Think us waitlisters will begin to hear things soon? The due date for confirmation was last thursday for those admitted and friday for waitlist so I imagine any open spots will be filled soon.  Post if you hear any news and good luck to everyone.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Congrats to those who got in!  I was a Spring waitlister for Spring '10, did not get in and was then rejected for Fall '10.  I tried again a year later and was waitlisted for Fall '11 and chose to enroll for Spring '12.  

As far as when you'll find out, from my experience, USC will wait until the very last minute to send the final rejection letters to top waitlisters.  Spring '12 admits have until January 6th to register for class without a late fee and classes begin on Jan 9th.  That being said, anyone can drop out at any time as the deposit was only $300.  For my waitlist year, we didn't get final rejections until two weeks after classes began .  Though it was pretty obvious by then.

It is true that very few of the Spring admits will decline as there are no other top tier Spring programs.  That being said, I'm actually leaning towards not attending USC.  A lot has happened since I was accepted and I'm now living in LA making a living shooting films with a path towards feature directing.  Haven't finalized my decision yet, but hopefully for the waitlisters, there are more out there like me.


----------



## creativetype (Nov 19, 2011)

Does the December 1 deadline apply to us waitlisters? Not sure how to proceed since it is not looking good for us.


----------



## mtr731 (Nov 22, 2011)

So have any waitlisters for spring been admitted, or is it unlikely now?


----------



## creativetype (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi waitlisters,

It looks like I am off the waitlist and in the Spring 2012 class. However, I have to get my financial and visa documents in order.

I am keeping my finger crossed for the rest of you!  Good Luck!


----------



## jamesc (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have withdrawn my acceptance to the Spring '12 program.  Hopefully this becomes a very happy holiday gift to the next waitlister in line   Best of luck everyone and happy holidays!

Cheers,
James


----------



## Willi (Dec 22, 2011)

> In my first semester producing class, my instructor told our class of 24 or so that "You'll be lucky if one or two of you ever directs a feature film."


That is a big bunch of bull****. A director I know did his first feature for $15,000 which he raised himself. His second feature he directed had a $3,000,000 budget.
You can raise a lot of money through crowd funding now which I nice.


----------



## yonkondy (Dec 27, 2011)

That may be, but I know very talented, very popular students who have had an extremely difficult time trying to raise $15K for their thesis films after 3-4 years at SC.

Your directing friend must be a very talented artist and fundraiser. His story is a rarity.

It's amazing how about half of my incoming class has already realized directing isn't for them. I'd say 85% of us wanted to direct when we came in.

It's one thing to hypothetically want to do something in life. It's another to realize that, perhaps, you can't stand talking to actors, dealing with their bullsh*t.
Or you just really love organizing the production itself, not having to worry about what's going into the lens every second. 

That's why USC is wonderful -- and why they accept so many students. They allow you to find your niche. And just because you're not directing doesn't mean you're not creating.

I have never been around a more intelligent and clever group of people in my life. Their talent comes out at every stage and at every position of the production process.

And, like anything else in life, the cream rises to the top. You get to know the good DP's, editors, so on. They might still want to direct, but they've intelligently begun to develop these skills that could possibly pay off that $200K when you graduate.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.
And good luck!


----------



## Steve Boman (Dec 28, 2011)

Good thread here. 

I graduated from USC with an MFA in production in "09. I started as a spring admit. I did my 507, quit, then returned to do my 508 in the fall of a different year. (So I worked with two groups of spring admits).

As noted by others here, there is no difference in the quality of spring and fall students. There are some clunkers in each, some great ones in each. And after your first year everyone is mixed together. No one cares, no one pays attention. The only thing that matters is how good your stuff is over time, and what kind of a person you are. The place is a gossip chamber, so reputations matter -- for good and ill. 

My time there was such an interesting time I wrote a book about it -- and it just came out! (insert Shamwow voiceover here). A longer thread is in General FIlmmaking area...but I discuss the application process and I include several of my essays (or parts of them). Maybe it's a help to people here.  

And listen to the people here who have actually gone to USC...or are now going. YonKondy is right about directing a feature film -- most students don't end up doing it. It's a hell of a  dog-eat-dog world in the moving pictures world, but there are lot of career tracks that students discover while there. 

Here's my book info from amazon. Also on apple iTunes, barnes and noble, etc. 

http://www.amazon.com/Film-Sch...vision/dp/1936661055

cheers, 

steve boman


----------



## Steve Boman (Dec 30, 2011)

http://minnesota.publicradio.o...e-boman-film-school/

A nice summary of my book by Minnesota public radio.


----------



## mtr731 (Jan 7, 2012)

when is the re-application due for spring waitlisters now hoping to get in fall 2012??


----------

